# Prompt with 9th Tee null modem serial cable?



## pbucci5261 (Oct 4, 2005)

Can you get a prompt on a Series 2 DirecTivo with the 9th Tee Null Modem Serial cable? If you can, and you also get the 9th Tee PTVUpgrade CD, can you use TivoWeb to look in the deleted folder on the Tivo? If so, can you undelete any content in the deleted folder? Thanks.......


----------



## puffdaddy (Mar 1, 2006)

pbucci5261 said:


> Can you get a prompt on a Series 2 DirecTivo with the 9th Tee Null Modem Serial cable?


Yes


> If you can, and you also get the 9th Tee PTVUpgrade CD, can you use TivoWeb to look in the deleted folder on the Tivo?


I've never used the 9th Tee PTVUpgrade CD, but yes, from TWP, you can see deleted shows.


> If so, can you undelete any content in the deleted folder?


Yes, you can undelete shows (provided they haven't been overwritten by newer shows).


----------



## pbucci5261 (Oct 4, 2005)

Thanks PuffDaddy!  

Due to this capability, I will be able to salvage hours of content that otherwise would be inaccessible magnetic bits. If that is not a justification for this forum, then .............


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

> Can you get a prompt on a Series 2 DirecTivo with the 9th Tee Null Modem Serial cable?


Only if you've hacked the DTivo for serial bash. Just connecting the cable won't get you a bash prompt.


----------



## pbucci5261 (Oct 4, 2005)

Would the linux boot CD from 9thTee (with the software below) allow running bash on the DirecTivo?

Basic Utilities:
- MFStools 2.0  a must-have for making backups and restoring TiVo images 
- BlessTiVo  the original add-a-drive to your single drive unit utility 
- TiVoMad  original utilities for A drive expansion 

Advanced Utilities:
- LBA48 support for large disk drives
- TurboNet drivers and installation utilities 
- TiVoWeb 1.9.4 enhanced  this is the popular TiVoWeb distribution with a few minor enhancements 
- Advanced utilities for DirecTiVo (kill_initrd, tivoflash) 
- TyStudio Video Archival Utilities 
- TyTool Video Archival Utilities 

Weve also bundled some critical and useful PC utilities for helping TiVo upgraders and PC-enthusiasts alike:
- DOS unlock tools (qunlock and dlgchk) 
- DOS bootable floppy creators (DOS 622 and DR7) 
- Diagnostic utilities for Maxtor (Quantum), Samsung, and Western Digital Drives 

And as a special bonus, we are including the PTVupgrade NetReady Core Utilities and TiVoWeb 1.9.4 enhanced; a repackaged version of TiVoWeb as well as a large variety of standard unix utilities which run directly on your TiVo. These include must-have utilities such as: vi, ps, ls, more, less, ping, tar, and many other useful tools.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

That's all very old stuff.
The Zipper is a 5 dollar Boot CD in cost and more up to date.
Search the Underground forum for the hacking your Series 2 dtivo just got a whole lot easier thread.


----------



## pbucci5261 (Oct 4, 2005)

Thanks Gunny, mr.unnatural, & PuffDaddy,

I spent the last week or so reading up on the threads, including at least several hours on the zipper thread. I just found the 9th Tee a couple days ago, and did not know that you could get a bash prompt on a DirecTivo with a serial connection cable. Thanks for clarifying that some of the utilities and software on the PTVUpgrade boot CD are dated. I noticed that TivoWebPlus was not there. I did notice that the zipper had current software, but did not realize it was a boot cd.

I have to regret being an immature newbie, however, discussing some of the hack threads with office staff made me realize I was not alone. You leaders have successfully forged ahead by leaps and bounds. I applaud you, but as an old cobol programmer with unix experience, the learning curve is high for the uninitiated.

I will now purchase the serial cable from 9th Tee (all I need to do is get into the DirecTivo to undelete some content) and the zipper boot cd (hoping the zipper is a boot unix environment for my PC and that I will be able to access the DirecTivo and install the TWP and other utilities on the zipper).

I am still somewhat unsure of the sequence of events once the items are recieved, but they have probably been answered and discussed adnauseum in other threads. Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## pbucci5261 (Oct 4, 2005)

A key question .. without any other mods, will the null modem cable at least allow a login session on the DirecTivo? Meaning without taking out the tivo disc and zippering or other. Can the stock DirecTivo be logged onto with just the serial cable? Or, is a tivo environment boot disc needed on the pc to access the bash environment on the tivo?

Can this be done without taking out the tivo disc and modifying (zippering, etc). I only need to undelete some content on the tivo.

Thanks and apologies for the repeat questions. My purchase is awaiting an understanding of what I need to do.


----------



## T1V0 (Jun 14, 2006)

Before you can do anything that you are asking, the drive will need to be removed and hacked.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

Since when is the Zipper a boot CD? The last time I checked you had to boot from the PtvUgrade CD and then swap it out with the Zipper tools CD to install the files. I think Gunny is having a Senior moment.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

The Zipper is NOW a bootcd.

The new release puts everything on one disc 
But even if it wasn't, I was referring to the Zipper method vs the 9th tee software solution which is outdated.


----------



## pbucci5261 (Oct 4, 2005)

I added a weaknees 160GB drive to the directivo. Will I have to zipper both drives, or just the primary OEM tivo drive? 

Thinking out load, both drives create one image to the tivo GNU OS, so it would seem both would have to be zippered.


----------

